# Rainy Camping Usually Sucks...



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

I didn't have much appreciation for awnings until this camping trip... it was a "little" rainy and our Outback awning kept us nice and dry! I have to say I LOVE our Outback. There's SO much room in the 21rs - we had 6 adults and 4 young children (2 were young toddlers) in the good ole Outback. We never felt cramped or crowded. The kids played on the beds which made it just perfect. Just had to rave that I love it again.

Camping trip #2 in the Outback - sucessfully complete.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now, just tack on an Add-A-Room and you double your usable space.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd say you're fairly easy to please. 6 adult and 4 kids in a 21??!! WOW. That would drive me crazy in my 28 and I would be out sittin in the rain. Glad you had a good time.







---Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow rain, I love the rain and love it even better when it is raining while I'm camping. We hardly never get rain here and when we do get rain it is never enough.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad to hear that you made the best out of the situation. ANY day camping beats a day of working in my book!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rain when going to bed is very soothing. Not sure how soothing 10 people would be in a 21rs but good to hear you had fun.


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Moosegut said:


> Now, just tack on an Add-A-Room and you double your usable space.


What is an add-a-room?


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

mmblantz said:


> I'd say you're fairly easy to please. 6 adult and 4 kids in a 21??!! WOW. That would drive me crazy in my 28 and I would be out sittin in the rain. Glad you had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike - I went from a 8.5' pop up box to 21'rs - it's like a castle compared to what I had before... now in (I hope it takes atleast) 5 years I might go crazy in this situation.


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Rain when going to bed is very soothing. Not sure how soothing 10 people would be in a 21rs but good to hear you had fun.


Now, I never said anything about those few hours being "soothing"... there were still kids in the camper







... and no beer being drank.







But we did survive and no one was hurt.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rialynn79 said:


> Now, just tack on an Add-A-Room and you double your usable space.


What is an add-a-room?
[/quote]

It is a screen /room attachment that you add to the awning to make it into somewhat more usable space. I don't like them but many people swear by the benefits of having one.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

An Add-A-Room is/are side panels (walls) that you add to the awning, giving you more room. Picture of a Add-A-Room http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/produ...y-carefree/7835 . James


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We have an Add-a-room and it's very handy for outdoor storage when camping for a long weekend or for blocking nosy neighbors.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! You deserve a medal or trophy or something for that! I would be in a rubber room if we had that many people in our 30 RLS! Tonight, we are going to have a young lady friend spend the night with us, so she can go kayak fishing with me in the morning. I'm already wondering how that will go. However, it will be a momentous occasion; since she will be our first overnight guest!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> Wow! You deserve a medal or trophy or something for that! I would be in a rubber room if we had that many people in our 30 RLS! Tonight, we are going to have a young lady friend spend the night with us, so she can go kayak fishing with me in the morning. I'm already wondering how that will go. However, it will be a momentous occasion; since she will be our first overnight guest!


I agree! Too many people and too much rain in the Outback makes me one miserable Outbacker!!!

But I'm glad to hear that wasn't the case for you!


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

RAIN, is that the watery stuff that falls from the sky? Here, in the Southwest desert, we don't see it very often. When we go camping, all the trees compete for the dog to heist his leg on them.......that's dry. Our last trip we were just over the ridge from a forest fire and watched the air drops of fire retardant from the planes and helicopters. Pretty exciting. We got updates from the forest service almost hourly and were told that we would have several hours notice if we needed to evacuate. Luckily the firefighters kept the fire contained and it never jumped the road. Give those guys and gals a big THANK YOU.
Camping is supposed to be a great group experience....you did it proud.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

rialynn79 said:


> I'd say you're fairly easy to please. 6 adult and 4 kids in a 21??!! WOW. That would drive me crazy in my 28 and I would be out sittin in the rain. Glad you had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike - I went from a 8.5' pop up box to 21'rs - it's like a castle compared to what I had before... now in (I hope it takes atleast) 5 years I might go crazy in this situation.








[/quote]
I know what you mean. I had a small popup where we would play cards at the table with my inlaws, have 3 kids playing on the other bed and a couple of little dogs running around to boot. At other times we would take 2 or 3 other kids with us so there would be 5 10-13 year olds there with us. No got the 30' 5er and have used it as a class room at bible camp for 10 teens, Love it. Besides that, there's nothing like the sound of rain while enjoying good company.


----------

